

We hackers have to build the energy internet - LERobot
http://www.economist.com/node/2476988

======
LERobot
Since 60s, hackers have greatly changed the world of communication with
internet and new technologies. Hackers democratize the communication, giving
everybody the capacity to share his opinion and his culture around the world.
We could do the same with energy. Why don't we build an internet to share
energy? I think, as for the communication internet, hackers have to take the
first step. It could change the world another time, less need to store energy,
more possibilities to use renewable energies. What do you think ?

~~~
sj4nz
You really do need to make distributed/decentralized generation the first
priority for energy with storage the second. Make it a box that generates
1kWh/day that costs $99.00, something cheap and small.

Without generation and capture, there's nothing to sell or share. Capture
could be thermal, compressed air or water potential, anything that doesn't
rely on batteries should be considered. If you're just storing the energy as
heat, imagine something as crazy as a molten-salt or phase-changed material
carrier that you can carry back to your stove to cook on.

